# [Suche] Crysis 3 PC - Retail-Version (neu)



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2016)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Retail-Version des *Crysis*-Finales. Wie ich zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen musste ist das Spiel als Datenträger-Version ziemlich rar geworden, kaum ein Shop bietet es noch - und wenn nur zu Wucherpreisen. Sicherlich könnte ich auch es direkt bei Origin als gängigen Download beziehen, doch ich möchte meine bestehende Retail-Sammlung zu gerne komplettieren.

Falls jemand aus der Community über ein ungespieltes Exemplar (mit unbenutzten Key natürlich) verfügt und es ohnehin veräußern möchte, der solle sich bitte via PN bei mir melden. Vielleicht lässt sich da eine preisliche Vereinbarung finden.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2016)

[UK-Import]Crysis 3 Game PC: Amazon.de: Games
zu teuer?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. April 2016)

UK-Import bei Amazon keine Möglichkeit? Preis liegt um die 10 Euro.

[UK-Import]Crysis 3 Game PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2016)

Ich bestelle nicht gerne im Ausland (wenn es um materielle Güter geht), darum wende ich mich lieber an die hiesige Community.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle nicht gerne im Ausland (wenn es um materielle Güter geht), darum wende ich mich lieber an die hiesige Community.



der händler sieht seriös aus (sonst wäre auch nicht mehr bei amazon gelistet); da kannst du ruhigen gewissens bestellen.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (7. April 2016)

Oder hier, sogar noch ein bisschen günstiger und versandkostenfrei: coolshop.de 
Ich habe da bisher drei mal ohne Probleme bestellt. Kommt allerdings auch aus dem Ausland, Dänemark.

Edit: Geht der Link nur bei mir nicht?  Hier nochmal zum kopieren: https://www.coolshop.de/produkt/crysis-3/BR85PE


----------



## Batze (7. April 2016)

Link geht nicht, läd ewig.

Irgendwie liegt es wohl an der PCG Weiterleitung.
Einfach die Page besuchen https://www.coolshop.de , Link manuell im Browser eingeben oder Copy/paste, hier funktioniert eben die Weiterleitung nicht, und oben in der Suche Crysis eingeben. Steht da für €8,95. Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Muss es die Erstauflage sein? Angeblich kommt's nächste Woche nämlich in die Software-Pyramide.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Muss es die Erstauflage sein? Angeblich kommt's nächste Woche nämlich in die Software-Pyramide.


??? War sie dort nicht längst?! Für 15 oder 20 Euro, meine ich...
Oder landet die jetzt etwa in die "EA Value"-Gruppe?

Auf ne Woche (oder mehrere) kommt es mir nicht an, wenn ein Neu-Release bevorsteht kann ich auch warten. ^^


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Ah, das weiß ich nicht so genau, war schon ewigst  nicht mehr im Spiele-Laden.

Aber die SP-Seite spricht vom 15. April 2016.

 Du scheinst aber Recht zu haben, Media-Markt listet es online für 15€.
Nee, war nur in AT und es ist nirgendwo lagernd. Na, dann mal abwarten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, das weiß ich nicht so genau, war schon ewigst  nicht mehr im Spiele-Laden.
> 
> Aber die SP-Seite spricht vom 15. April 2016.
> 
> ...


Aaaahhh! Sehr gut. Dann spare ich mir die Online-Bestellung und schau ab gegebenen Zeitpunkt beim nächsten Fachhandel vorbei.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2016)

Hmm... Entweder war die Termin-Ansage von Software Pyramide falsch oder es muss an was anderem liegen dass Crysis 3 nach wie vor nicht im Grabbel-Türmchen steht. Nichtmal Amazon hat das Spiel neu eingeführt...


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2016)

Versucht es direkt bei der Software Pyramid Seite zu bestellen ? 
Vieleicht ist das Interesse von Amazon nicht gross genug und Einzelhandel wartet meist auf Angebote vom Software Pyramide Vertreter


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2016)

Seltsam. Musst es am Ende vlt. doch aus Österreich holen. 

Eh lustig, weil ich meine aus Deutschland bekommen habe, weil ein Kumpel das im Abverkauf beim Expert gesehen hatte. (Ist schon ne Weile her.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Versucht es direkt bei der Software Pyramid Seite zu bestellen ?


Dann zahl ich aber nochmal 10 Euro drauf, wegen Versand und "Oh je, ein FSK18-Titel"-Gebühr. 

Werd / muss mich wohl noch weiter umschauen...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann zahl ich aber nochmal 10 Euro drauf, wegen Versand und "Oh je, ein FSK18-Titel"-Gebühr.
> 
> Werd / muss mich wohl noch weiter umschauen...



Mit sehr viel Glück...in meinem lokalen Marktkauf...dort habe ich die ( Hunter Edition) vor rund zwei ? Monaten gekauft für 10 oder 15 Euro. Ich fahre heute Abend hin , will  mich eh noch eindecken.


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2016)

Alternativ wäre ja eine Möglichkeit, ein gebrauchtes "Crysis 3" zu kaufen, nur für Schachtel, Datenträger und 'n Appel und n' Ei, natürlich.
Dazu dann einen gültigen Key im Origin-Store. 

Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, kennst du ja vlt. einen Ösi, der, wenn er's hier mal günstig findet, in zehn Minuten über der Grenze ist.
Dann kostet dich der Versand, Deutschland national, bloß 4€. *hust*


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Mai 2016)

Oder um es mal anders auszudrücken...bis 20.00 Uhr hast du Zeit mir ein "Go" zu geben, falls es verfügbar ist. Preis dürfte entweder 10 oder 15 Euro sein. Der Versand beläuft sich beim Großbrief unter 2 Euro glaube ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2016)

Haltet ein, Freunde. 

Es ist nicht akut lebenswichtig, ich mache die Tage einfach mal Ne größere Runde und klappere beizeiten Saturn, MediMax oder Berlet ab, bin ja bis dato nur bei Euronics und Gamestop nicht fündig geworden welche mit die nächsten Adressen waren. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Oder um es mal anders auszudrücken...bis 20.00 Uhr hast du Zeit mir ein "Go" zu geben, falls es verfügbar ist. Preis dürfte entweder 10 oder 15 Euro sein. Der Versand beläuft sich beim Großbrief unter 2 Euro glaube ich.


Sehr entgegenkommend von dir. Aber ich hab deine Großzügigkeit mehr als ausreichend in Anspruch genommen, diese Suche werde ich selbst angehen. Sonst ernte ich noch den Ruf als Faulpelz oder gar Schnorrer. 

Trotzdem danke fürs Angebot. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2016)

So, Suche erfolgreich abgeschlossenen. Nach dem heutigen Kauf musste ich gar laut lachen als das Spiel neben "Mockingjay Teil 2" - welches von Gattin gleich mal miteinbezogen - über die Kasse ging. Als meine Frau mich fragend ansah hab ich ihr nur die beiden Front-Covers gezeigt. Und sie verstand. Und lachte auch. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2016)

Heh, ja, dass sowohl bei CryTek, als auch bei den Hunger Games, die Präsidenten die Bösen sind, ist wirklich zu komisch und ein witziger Zufall.

Na, dann kann ja Halali geblasen werden.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Mai 2016)

@sauerlandboy79 Wo?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy79 Wo?


Wie "wo"?!

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie "wo"?!
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



vermutlich der Laden 

übrigens witzige Story mit der Bogenschützen-Cover Verwechslung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> vermutlich der Laden
> 
> übrigens witzige Story mit der Bogenschützen-Cover Verwechslung


Nix verwechselt, den Film wollten wir ja auch kaufen, Frau hat mich glücklicherweise daran erinnert, sonst hätte ich es vergessen. Aber diese zufällige Gemeinsamkeit bezüglich Pose und Waffe war einfach zu köstlich. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Mai 2016)

ich meinte derjenige der das Spiel dort reingestellt hat neben/vor den Film (ob jetzt Mitarbeiter oder unentschlossener Kunde weiß man ja nicht)


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie "wo"?!
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



In welchem Laden du die Crysis 3 Retail abgegriffen hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> In welchem Laden du die Crysis 3 Retail abgegriffen hast.


Im Saturn im Allee-Center Hamm. Mussten eh dort hin weil es dort den einzigen anständigen Jeans-Laden in nächster Nähe gibt wo meine Frau (sauteure) Hosen für ihren zierlichen Körper bekommt. So hatten wir beide was vom Tag. Ich mein Crysis 3 für 10 Euronen, sie zwei Jeans für 310 Steine. [emoji16] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Saturn im Allee-Center Hamm. Mussten eh dort hin weil es dort den einzigen anständigen Jeans-Laden in nächster Nähe gibt wo meine Frau (sauteure) Hosen für ihren zierlichen Körper bekommt. So hatten wir beide was vom Tag. Ich mein Crysis 3 für 10 Euronen, sie zwei Jeans für 310 Steine. [emoji16]
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Und ich hab mich schon bei ner Jeans geschämt, die 100€ gekostet hat.. Frauen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich schon bei ner Jeans geschämt, die 100€ gekostet hat.. Frauen


Solltest du auch, min Jung.  

Ich gebe max. 60 Euro für eine gutsitzende Hose aus, mehr muss nicht sein. Hab sogar noch eine fast 15 Jahre alte Lee, die muss damals vielleicht 100 D-Mark gekostet haben, die passt mir bis heute. 
Allgemein habe wenig Probleme Hosen für mich zu finden, muss an meiner Durchschnittsgröße (34/32) liegen. 

Frau dagegen kann es sich leider nicht anders aussuchen, und sie hatte schon Gewissensbisse nach der Anprobe ("Schatz, die kannst die mir nicht kaufen. Die kosten viel zu viel"), aber (nach einem "Doch, kann ich.") da waren sie längst in der Einkaufstüte. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Frau dagegen kann es sich leider nicht anders aussuchen, und sie hatte schon Gewissensbisse nach der Anprobe ("Schatz, die kannst die mir nicht kaufen. Die kosten viel zu viel"), aber (nach einem "Doch, kann ich.") da waren sie längst in der Einkaufstüte. ^^
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

Ich kann sehen, wieso deine Frau happy mit dir ist, "Liegt im Budget" kann/will jede Frau hören.  Tatsächlich sieht das Ganze bei mir ähnlich aus (30/32), aber grade wenns an andersfarbige Jeans geht, wird ich tatsächlich nicht so einfach fündig.

Sag mir auch mal, wie du Crysis 3 fandst, würd mich interessieren. 

PS: Ich poste hiermit schon seit 1000 Posts meinen geistigen Dünpfiff in dieses Forum und mir ist noch nicht langweilig geworden.  Wollts eigentlich gar nicht erwähnen, aber irgendwie bedeutets mir doch mehr, schon seit knapp 3 Jahren Teil von euch zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Sag mir auch mal, wie du Crysis 3 fandst, würd mich interessieren.


Wenn es soweit ist erfährst du es als erstes. 


> PS: Ich poste hiermit schon seit 1000 Posts meinen geistigen Dünpfiff in dieses Forum und mir ist noch nicht langweilig geworden.  Wollts eigentlich gar nicht erwähnen, aber irgendwie bedeutets mir doch mehr, schon seit knapp 3 Jahren Teil von euch zu sein.


Wir lieben dich auch, Kleiner. [emoji8] [emoji6] [emoji1] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2016)

Kleidung ist ein  Gebrauchsgegenstand  

Wo andere eine Markenjeans kaufen für 60 € krieg ich drei noname jeans mit der selben qualität ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kleidung ist ein  Gebrauchsgegenstand
> 
> Wo andere eine Markenjeans kaufen für 60 € krieg ich drei noname jeans mit der selben qualität ^^


Kommt eh alles aus Asien, wie der "ARD Marken-Check" gezeigt hat. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------

